# "That legendary British/American sound!" pitch: mostly for acoustic instruments?



## creativeforge (Jun 22, 2020)

[Context: I was browsing Acustica's offerings during their present sale]

Question from a relative newbie. When I read the descriptions of plugins boasting "that legendary British/American sound," am I right to assume that the traditional use for these plugins would mostly be for tracking, mixing or mastering **acoustic** signals?

If that is the case, then, *what should I look for* in a channel strip, compressor, limiter, EQ, etc, if it is going to be use *solely for synths and virtual instruments?*

For example, guys like Vangelis, Jean-Michel Jarre, is there a specific "family" or "type" of gear, or range of gear they used?

I have purchased quite a few plugins (I like to support developers) but I'm realizing that maybe I'm going the wrong way about it, as I still wonder about that. So how do I know that I'm buying something I will use to improve my sound?

Thanks!

Andre


----------



## CT (Jun 22, 2020)

"Legendary British/American sound" is usually vague marketing speak for anything Neve, I think. I see no reason why a Neve desk (or its virtual model) couldn't be used as readily for purely synthesized/sampled music as it could be for recording a real orchestra in Abbey Road 1.

Maybe you can find tidbits from Vangelis and Jarre about their favored gear, but I'm sure they generally use the same toys that everybody else does!


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 22, 2020)

Mike T said:


> "Legendary British/American sound" is usually vague marketing speak for anything Neve, I think. I see no reason why a Neve desk (or its virtual model) couldn't be used as readily for purely synthesized/sampled music as it could be for recording a real orchestra in Abbey Road 1.
> 
> Maybe you can find tidbits from Vangelis and Jarre about their favored gear, but I'm sure they generally use the same toys that everybody else does!



Thanks! So basically, there's not a specific kind of gear you'd go to in order to mix or master synth-based music? Interesting. I thought surely there would be certain qualities to a piece of gear which would not be a waste on acoustic recordings (folk, rick, orchestral, etc), but be overkill or not necessarily indicated for digital instruments?

I'll do a search as you suggested.


----------

